# Ashed the whole Nub



## Dubv23

Ive been wanting to actually get a ash to hold the for the length of the whole smoke just for fun and i got it last night with a 464T Nub Maduro. Had the phone ready just in case.


----------



## StogieNinja

very nice!


----------



## truckertim

HA! Awesome! Well I'm about to fire up my first ever Nub so I will see if I can do the same. Unfortunately I know my luck and it will only end horribly with a nice burn in my lap or couch.


----------



## Voorhees

Nice! I move too much to be able to do that.


----------



## Dubv23

Good luck! 

It wasnt easy. I have a box of them and this was probably my 5th or 6th of the bunch that i was finally determined enough to keep it the whole time.


----------



## LLave

Hah awesome. I had a NUB Cameroon last sat, it was delicious.


----------



## Danfish98

You should send that pic in to the manufacturer to see if you can get royalties from an advertisement. Very nicely done.


----------



## bMay

Lookin' good


----------



## Guest

Very impressive! I need to try one of those


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Nice; everytime I try that - I make a mess.
:tu


----------



## David_ESM

I'm still trying to get that to work with a Diesel UC like the photo on CI.


----------



## Rock31

Do it with an Opus A!


----------



## jdfutureman

Will, looks cool but seems to me there's plenty left to smoke.:laugh:
:rofl:


----------



## Herf N Turf

Rock31 said:


> Do it with an Opus A!


ound:ound:ound:

I'd send you my entire stash!


----------



## Dubv23

jdfutureman said:


> Will, looks cool but seems to me there's plenty left to smoke.:laugh:
> :rofl:


It does look that way but I couldn't hold it any longer. Way to hot and.it was burning my fingers. If I attempted to smoke anymore I probably would have lost the ash


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

few things as satisfying as a nub stand, nice job


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

Rock31 said:


> Do it with an Opus A!


Give me an opus A and I will.

I don't know if I can do it on the first try so better send me a few


----------



## max gas

Well done Will. Very impressive


----------



## jeepersjeep

Very nice! They do get too hot to smoke at that point.

Here's mine!


----------



## nealw6971

Very nice...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rock31 said:


> Do it with an Opus A!





Herf N Turf said:


> ound:ound:ound:
> 
> I'd send you my entire stash!


I have seen it done with a paper clip or 2 or long wire inserted through the cigar. The things some will do to win a bet!


----------



## David_ESM

Damn Stevo, now that is impressive.


----------



## anonobomber

Awesome pictures! I have a couple of nubs on the way. I should see how long of an ash I can get going.


----------



## chris14001

That is so cool. I would have messed that up really fast lol


----------



## BigSarge

Very nice! Now let's see someone do it with the Lfd digger.


----------



## BDog

Nice Nub stands and the one Stevo (JeepersJeep) posted above defies gravity as well!


----------



## anonobomber

BDog said:


> Nice Nub stands and the one Stevo (JeepersJeep) posted above defies gravity as well!


He got enough slobber in it to weigh it down so that there's no problem with it staying in that position :lol:


----------



## jeepersjeep

anonobomber said:


> He got enough slobber in it to weigh it down so that there's no problem with it staying in that position :lol:


You know how I do it! lol. 
Really though, you have to be sitting on a hill with around 3, maybe 4 mph face wind. It's a science.

Here's another.


----------



## Dubv23

Now he's just showing off ^ lol

No seriously though, that is cool.


----------



## jeepersjeep

Gotta get me one of those Nub ashtrays! That's sweeeet!
How did you like the Habano? That's my favorite blend!
Great therad by the way.

I could never get mine to stand like that. It always fell over breaking the ash.


----------



## Dubv23

jeepersjeep said:


> Gotta get me one of those Nub ashtrays! That's sweeeet!
> How did you like the Habano? That's my favorite blend!
> Great therad by the way.
> 
> I could never get mine to stand like that. It always fell over breaking the ash.


The ashtray was a steal on the cmonster.

As for the Nub, it was actually a maduro. It's good, sweet, light, with a spicy finish.

I haven't tried any other Nubs yet. I need to get out and grab a. Habano, and the new Nub Dub (double maduro)


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Nice Will! But if that is a 60g cigar then that is one BIG ass ashtray.


----------



## Dubv23

Lol. I think the ash tray is 8x8. Its pretty big


----------



## Oliva

great pics!!! Never was able to get it out this far! Guess I'll have to try again. LOL!


----------



## Pianoman178

I tried doing this myself. Everything was going great until it went out 2/3 of the way through! Can't relight without ashing...and it was bad after the relight anyway 

Oh well, I have 8 more to try it on


----------



## TanZ2005

Awesome Pics and Way to go all that make it, I have tried a few times get almost there and just as I go to set it down either on the side or on the foot there goes the ash. Only 2 I smoke now days is the #466 #464T Habano, last few I smoked Ididn't even try, just enjoyed the cigar.
James


----------



## Rav

That is pretty awesome. I will have to get a Nub just to try it!


----------



## lebz

NICE! I always screw up and drop the ash on my Nubs. One day... one day!


----------



## justbrew77

Tried this last night with a Nub 466 Cameroon, didn't work out so hot. I ended up ash all over my pants. I have a 10 pack of 460 Maduros so I can keep trying.


----------



## Dubv23

its tough! Be sure to have the camera ready, we would love to see some pictures. 

Good luck


----------



## priorwomanmarine

That is awesome. I got close with a nasty the other night...but no cigar.


----------



## jeepersjeep

466 habano


----------



## anonobomber

jeepersjeep said:


> 466 habano


Nice job! How was the Scotch?


----------



## jeepersjeep

I just sat there and eyeballed him all night. He started talking shit and wanted to fight me so, I left him alone.
He's still full. I couldn't drink him by myself, in the garage, while it was sooo cold.


----------



## anonobomber

jeepersjeep said:


> I just sat there and eyeballed him all night. He started talking shit and wanted to fight me so, I left him alone.
> He's still full. I couldn't drink him by myself, in the garage, while it was sooo cold.


You need to get yourself one of these for the garage so you don't get cold:


----------



## jeepersjeep

That would look good with your hearing protection when cleaning the gutters.


----------



## anonobomber

jeepersjeep said:


> That would look good with your hearing protection when cleaning the gutters.


Hahaha hell yeah! I have a ton of black hearing protectors but can never find them so most of the time I end up using my wife's pink pair. I get some great looks from guys at the gun range when I'm wearing them.


----------



## jeepersjeep

That's great. Is wear them just to piss them off haha! "hey buddy, ya got any 9 m m 's. lol.


----------



## Vitulla

tried to do it yesterday with my cameron nub, but its didn't happen, especially that I had to go for a walk so I didn't freeze...I love winter:yell:


----------



## Dubv23

Success again!

I love these things


----------



## jeepersjeep

Very nice! You almost ashed the whole thing!lol
I Sure like your ash tray. That's really cool also.


----------



## Dubv23

Lol that was the plan but one puff after this picture I lost the ash.

And thank you,the ashtray can be found at Famous , I got it off the Monster


----------



## flyinillini75

Great picture....Pretty imressive ash you have there.


----------



## lostdog13

old post I know, but just got here so will be commenting on old posts a lot. That is really cool and impressive. And of course you can never go wrong with a Nub.


----------



## Pianoman178

Was that a Cain Nub Maduro, Will?!


----------



## Dubv23

No no I think that was before our gifts were exchanged. I tried one of the Cains so far but w unsuccessful in the NUB stand because it started raining and when I relocated I lost my ash in the process. Don't worry I'll catch a Cain stand on camera for you though


----------



## Pianoman178

Awesome


----------

